# Beyond the Nature



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

This is my 2009 anther creation, this idea struggling in my brain for the pass few year. The inspiration is from a Japanese cartoon movie "Laputa" by Hayao Miyazaki. The movie describe the collapse of civil and technology, people struggling living at a destroyed nature environment. However all recovered nature are with the civil and technology trace. This year Avatar has present something similar, hope people would consider our environment more.








[/font]









[/font]


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

That is just surreal! I like it.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Gary

If I'm honest I'm more impressed by the photography, rather than the concept and aquascape. Maybe it's just too far removed from nature?

Kudos for pushing the boundaries, however, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

How do you do that? Is something holding it outside of the water?


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Amazing!
How create effect "flying" island?
Best regards


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks like he glued the rocks/wood on the styrofome and let it float. If that is what he did... How do you keep it floating? The rocks/wood should bring it down.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

It's either glued to the back wall or hanging by 2 fishing lines.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very unique and creative! Definitely something different.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank for all appreciation and comment!
The whole structure is a reverse T shape plastic grid, use the suction cup hold on the back glass, it provide enough support for me to plant and even put some some rock on it. But it do collapse one time during the regular maintenance. After the moss growth, the whole structure is hidden behind the grass.

I don't like to use fish line as I want even you watch in front of the tank, the floating island still dangle without support.


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> If I'm honest I'm more impressed by the photography, rather than the concept and aquascape. Maybe it's just too far removed from nature?
> 
> Kudos for pushing the boundaries, however, and thanks for sharing.


Hi George,
I do respect your comment! That true, it is not naturally appeared at our global village now. I don't know if you have chance to watch the movie "Laputa" by Hayao Miyazaki or the series of story by him. I am sure it would have an English version or subtitle. It is a cartoon, but because it is a cartoon, it can break a lot of rule and imagine without boarder. The hottest movie Avatar also have similar idea, it is out of our world, who know. I like "Laputa" very much, it is the story beyond our age taking people are too rely on technology but destroy the whole nature, however, when the nature recovered, it merge with those missing technology, it is very touch for us to think about how we destroy our global village.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thank you for your insight and inspiration


----------



## nodleess (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, it's truly amazing, i love it. Definite i have to see "Laputa".


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

I've seen it before....real cool


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful Layout, nice to see something new.


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this nice Layout!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a fantastic aquascape. It is not supposed to be something you can find in nature; but it is a very nice piece of imagination and creativity. 

As you mentioned your inspirations... I remember a video game called "Baten Kaitos" that has the floating islands-continents concept. It was one of the most colorful and visually creative games of the Gamecube era...

I thought you might have done the floating island by siliconing an "L" piece of acrylic/glass and then covering with plants; you can't move it around, but suction cups tend to fall more often than one would like.


----------

